# Coopers Celebration Ale



## .DJ. (15/5/12)

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/05/cooper...elebration-ale/

Coopers Brewery has released a new beer to mark its 150th anniversary.







Coopers Celebration Ale is a hops-driven traditional ale with a dark-red hue that is distinctly different in style to Coopers other beers.

It incorporates three different hops varieties  Centennial from the USA, Nelson Sauvin from New Zealand and Pride of Ringwood from Australia  to produce a beer that displays strong estery characteristics


----------



## mwd (15/5/12)

Looks interesting will keep a lookout for this one getting over the Pale and Sparkling.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/5/12)

Sounds tasty


----------



## Wimmig (15/5/12)

Booooooooooooooooooooo i wanted a 5L cask of strong ale for the 150th celebration.

God almighty, and it's in 355ml bottles only. What happened to the 375ml, Coopers? Do they now have 330ml, 355ml, 375ml & 750ml in the range? 

Grrr.. Well, i'll at least try it as it's a new beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/5/12)

Gee, take your skirt off. It's been known for a while now that it would be 5.2% and red in colour


----------



## ekul (15/5/12)

Wonder if they use their yeast for this? Might have to try the coopers yeast in some different styles to see how it goes


----------



## soundawake (16/5/12)

It just so happens, I did a tour of the brewery today and got to sample some at the end (along with everything else!)






I didn't ask, but from tasting it, yes it does use the Coopers ale yeast. 

Its good - Frank told me the hops that were used but I can't remember. (Centennial and Nelson? I was a bit tipsy by this stage.) It definitely has that signature Coopers-ish taste to it, with plenty of hop aroma and flavour. Not that bitter, I disagree with that article.

Will be out in a couple of weeks I believe

edit- just fully read the OP's post, it seems I was correct with the hops. Incidentally, was also told they are the hops they'll be using for this year's Vintage Ale. This year's Vintage Ale will also be in the smaller bottles. I asked if they were planning to move the rest of their ales to the smaller bottles, was told resoundly 'absolutely not.'

Also it seems there will be Celebration Ale magnums on the market at some stage. Possibly get one free with a carton of Coopers beer.


----------



## ekul (16/5/12)

Can't wait to try this. Goingto buy a coopers longneck tomorrow to start culturing up some yeast.


----------



## AussieJosh (16/5/12)

I got a carton of it yesterday, and am drinking one right now. Its a tasty beer.


----------



## mjadeb1984 (16/5/12)

where did you get the carton from bud?


----------



## vortex (16/5/12)

Got my carton from Sip N Save Brighton, SA. Only delivered today, unsure if it's available interstate at this moment.


----------



## soundawake (16/5/12)

You sure it was a Sip N Save? The closest one is in Glenelg South at the Bay Hotel Motel and they said they haven't got it yet.

Great blog by the way Vortex, a good read!


----------



## MitchyP (16/5/12)

Does anyone know where this will be available near Gawler/Elizabeth?

My first born, a boy, gets born next week so what better way to celebrate than with a case of Celebration Ale!!


----------



## Wimmig (16/5/12)

MitchyP said:


> Does anyone know where this will be available near Gawler/Elizabeth?
> 
> My first born, a boy, gets born next week so what better way to celebrate than with a case of Celebration Ale!!



That's a great idea!

Though, i'll be in for the larger format bottles.


----------



## vortex (16/5/12)

soundawake said:


> You sure it was a Sip N Save? The closest one is in Glenelg South at the Bay Hotel Motel and they said they haven't got it yet.



Yeah I got Brighton wrong.. It was Glenelg North actually, on Tapleys Hill Road. Definitely Sip N Save though!


----------



## Lodan (16/5/12)

Hmm, hanging out to give this sucker a try. Looks and sounds tasty


----------



## AussieJosh (16/5/12)

mjad said:


> where did you get the carton from bud?




I got my carton from Thirsty camel tea tree gully.


----------



## MitchyP (16/5/12)

Price?


----------



## AussieJosh (16/5/12)

I got mine for $55. Id recomend ringing your local before you go. Diffrent places get it at diffrent times. Thirsty camel tea tree gully Had it yesterday (Tuesday) But Modbury Thirsyt Camel said they would have it in on Thursday.


----------



## jameson (17/5/12)

Anyone see this in Brisbane? Dans no, first choice in 3 weeks.


----------



## soundawake (17/5/12)

Picked up a carton today from the Tonsley for $52. It was the only carton they had, and they hadn't even programmed it into the till yet.

I'm thinking it wasn't even really for sale, maybe it was for the manager? As everywhere else I rang said they'd be getting it next week.

Jameson - Forget the woolies and coles bottlos, try the independents first. Coopers' relationship with the big duopoly is frosty at best.


----------



## tiprya (17/5/12)

So how is it? Is it like an APA like we hope, or more like fifty lashes?


----------



## soundawake (17/5/12)

Its not a pale ale - its an amber ale. Nothing like Fifty Lashes (thank god - can't stand it.)

Its definitely the hoppiest beer Coopers have brought out, quite tasty actually


----------



## benny_bjc (17/5/12)

Tim Coopers: *"...if it proved popular, strong consideration would be given to making it a regular Coopers line."*

I haven't tried this yet but sounds like an exciting addition to the coopers range... lets hope that it is popular and they do decide to keep it as a regular brew.

A bit of a pity it won't be sold in longknecks or 375ml bottle rather then 355ml... however not too big a deal for me. 
Shame they are downsizing the Vintage ale bottles though... oh well as long as they keep brewing good ales!


----------



## jameson (17/5/12)

Jameson - Forget the woolies and coles bottlos, try the independents first. Coopers' relationship with the big duopoly is frosty at best.
[/quote]

Stopped at every bottle shop on way home from work no joy looks like a case of sparkling it shall be. Found some others along the way tho bws now does Sierra Nevada pale role on next 20% off deal. For anyone that is chasing LC Quiet American there a load at cellarbrations days road lucky the manager wasn't there so I could tell him he's dreaming at $8 a bottle. Ended up in my local little bottlo beside caltax on stafford rd. Said he had it ordered and would save me a carton like he did with the LC quite (Thought I would slip this in as he has some crafts and a top service).


----------



## soundawake (17/5/12)

I've downed three of these now, and they get more delicious with each one. First beer I had I thought, 'hmm yeah these are tasty' and by the 3rd one I was thinking 'holy crap these are SENSATIONAL.' Best Coopers beer yet.


----------



## Jaffa (18/5/12)

For anyone in the Newcastle area, the Bottlo bottleshop near the Albion Hotel at Wickham has this in stock. Just picked some up to try tonight!


----------



## AussieJosh (18/5/12)

I work at the Woolwoths DC in SA, and i have not seen them come in yet. So i would not waste my time looking at BWS or Woolies liquor. A number of Thirsty Camels have them now.


----------



## doon (18/5/12)

Thirsty camel in Seddon Victoria has it. 20 for a six pack 64 for a slab


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (23/5/12)

Having one I pick up today, is it just me or is it pear city, not getting much else, just overwhelmed with the pear....


----------



## ekul (23/5/12)

Forgot about this, anyone in brisbane seen it yet? Got a 1500ml coopers yeast starter happening right now, should be ready to go tomorrow. Can't wait to have the sweet coops on tap again, seems like a fitting time to do a run of beers on cpa yeast. Makes a great aussie amber ale.


----------



## QldKev (23/5/12)

Wimmig said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooo i wanted a 5L cask of strong ale for the 150th celebration.
> 
> God almighty, and it's in 355ml bottles only. What happened to the 375ml, Coopers? Do they now have 330ml, 355ml, 375ml & 750ml in the range?
> 
> Grrr.. Well, i'll at least try it as it's a new beer.




Looks like the bean counters are getting Coopers to rip us of on the bottle size reduction too. It must be a good beer cause you get less!

24 x 375ml = 9.000L
24 x 355ml = 8.520l

So they are ripping you off by over a stubby per carton! 




How long before they ram us up the arse into believing the best beers are in 315ml bottles? 

QldKev


----------



## Samuel Adams (24/5/12)

Dans near me still doesn't have it yet 

The whole 355ml thing might be so they can export to USA
I'm of the understanding that they can only sell beer in certain sizes, one of them being 12 F oz (355ml)

Hey at least it's not 330ml !!


----------



## WSC (24/5/12)

ekul said:


> Forgot about this, anyone in brisbane seen it yet? Got a 1500ml coopers yeast starter happening right now, should be ready to go tomorrow. Can't wait to have the sweet coops on tap again, seems like a fitting time to do a run of beers on cpa yeast. Makes a great aussie amber ale.


Yamanto Tavern/Harry Brown in Ippy have it. Brissy bottlos are a bit slow on the uptake!


----------



## dicko (24/5/12)

Got mine from the New Whyalla hotel I think it is a Thirsty Camel. $54.00 / carton.
I bought a 6 pack first up at $19.00 and then after tasting could not wait to get back to get a carton.
As with most beers this may not appeal to everyone but IMO it is one of the best commercial beers
I have had in a long while.
Keep it up Coopers!!

Cheers


----------



## pmunny (24/5/12)

My six pack tastes like a watered down version of something thatmight have been okay, not hop driven at all.only thing i could recognise is the yeast


----------



## vortex (24/5/12)

pmunny said:


> My six pack tastes like a watered down version of something thatmight have been okay, not hop driven at all.only thing i could recognise is the yeast



You know we finished our carton of it tonight (been drinking it for a week), and I followed the last stubbie up with an American Pale Ale homebrew - and in reflection the homebrew APA was much more hop driven than the Celebration. I think it has a lot to do with the _type_ of hops used in each as well. EKG/Cascade/Amarillo are no match for POR/Nelson/Centennial used in the CCA. Quantities of hops also have a lot to do with it, the CCA isn't an APA or IPA, but it sure has more hop-driven character than any of the other Cooper's beers have in the past. Keep in mind they do need to appeal to a wider market


----------



## pmunny (24/5/12)

I understand the market thing but to me it just tastes like their pale except looks darker, just opened another and it tastes like dish water. Could i have a poor 6 pack?


----------



## vortex (24/5/12)

No the hops were hardly mind blowing. It's only been in bottles for a month so I'd say it's just a 'good' beer not a 'fantastic' beer.

IMO Coopers have yeast issues, have had for a while but it's been getting worse over the past 12 - 18 months. 10 years ago the Pale Ale was a MUCH better beer, especially with the yeast mixed in, these days the yeast flavour is harsh and not very good at all. The CCA was the first Coopers carton i've bought for about 3 years..


----------



## jameson (24/5/12)

Got a case yesterday $65 from my local bottlo beside caltax on stafford rd.
Not what I was hopping for but a great beer would buy again if it was on sale/special or I was out and it was one of the limited offerings. 
I did find it sweet but with A nice malt character to equal things up. A little more aroma hops and I would of been raving about this beer to everyone. In saying this I have been craving iipas this past few months and my hop tolerance, wants, needs is a wee bit ott. 
Is the coopers yeast like a hefe yeast?

Ps. Just MY opinion


----------



## mikec (25/5/12)

Anyone seen it in Sydney yet?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/12)

Brisbane folks - the bottle-o attached to the Melbourne hotel in west end has it.


----------



## browndog (25/5/12)

I wouldn't bother to go out of your way to get hold of a bottle folks. Imagine a Coopers Pale Ale with a bit of dark crystal in it and you pretty well have this beer. Nothing special.

-Browndog


----------



## MitchyP (25/5/12)

Had a bottle of this last night for the birth of my son in Monday. 

Definitely nothing to set the world on fire but a big improvement on what is available. Certainly nothing to compare with American ales but good to see Coopers produce something with a bit more of a hop presence. 

Maybe Aussie brewers are starting to realise there is a market for more hop driven beers (my brother works for Joe White Maltings and I mentioned this to him. He says the market in Australia isn't really there for it, probably reflecting our mega swill lager culture). 

Anyway, big malt taste and the hops certainly come through in it. Quite a nice ale to sip on during the footy.


----------



## Murcluf (25/5/12)

Just got an polished of a sixer tonight. As long as you don't compare it with any other beer or style it is a very good beer, fresh crisp, malty, good body, and flavoursome. It's very much a Coopers beer don't know why I was expecting anything else, easiest way to describe it is a Sparkling with extra body and a slight hop twist. If offered to me would be happy to drink, would consider purchasing again too. At the end of the day Coopers is Coopers and I think will always be Coopers and we shouldn't expect them to be anyone else. As if they were they would no long be Coopers.


----------



## bignath (26/5/12)

Nothing really much to write home about with this beer.

Its nice, dont get me wrong, but 150th anniversary, nice flash label, two hops that would be new to them in Centennial, and NS, i was just expecting something a bit more WOW factor.

Someone previously wrote its like the Pale Ale with some crystal malt added, and i tend to agree. Would i buy it again? Sure, after all it has more use than just consumption, but i wont lose sleep ove it if i cant ever have another one.

Dissappointed.

EDIT: strangely, its got some very english thing going on. Almost what youd expect Old Speckled Hen would taste like if it was fermented with Coopers yeast, youd get this beer.


----------



## [email protected] (26/5/12)

Found some of these at the Wine Room on Waterworks Rd.

I like it. Somewhere between the Pale and Sparkling. If it became a regular I would buy it. I find the Pale a bit insipid and the Sparkling a bit strong for session beer (although I do enjoy it). This one would be a good goto beer for everyday drinking, BBQs, out at a gig etc.

i do like the pear esters in combination with the subtle hop flavour and aroma. Even SWMBO said it was enjoyable.


----------



## Filfy (26/5/12)

Just tried one now. 

Less than impressed, as mentioned, pale with some crystal and that's it. 

For 150 yrs they coulda done better IMO


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (26/5/12)

Pretty unimpressed by this. I've not had a midshelf beer for months - been sticking to my home brew or interesting craft output.

It's certainly hoppier than coopers standard, but it has a certain twang to it that I do not like.

I had high hopes when I heard of the hops, but colour me disappointed.


----------



## bignath (26/5/12)

Actually, i've just finished the sixer i bought earlier this evening.

Still not all that impressed with it. 

BUT, i did finish my stir plate build today........

**** it, the yeast is now spinning in my flask....lets see if i can make a better beer with it than they did.


----------



## Lodan (26/5/12)

I found the Celebration Ale to be an enjoyable beer with that distinctive Coopers taste.

All in all it is a commercial beer with something different; enough to spark a bit of interest but not too much to alienate the core Coopers fans.


----------



## piraterum (11/6/12)

I'm a big fan of Coopers Pale & Sparkling Ale so I was looking forward to trying this one.

Tried a six pack and it's a good session beer. Nicely balanced with a decent malt flavour, bit of hop flavour and a crisp bitter finish. It kind of looks like a darker / red version of the Sparkling Ale. However, it seems to have a cleaner and more crisp finish than either of their other ales. It would go down rather nicely at a BBQ. If you're expecting some kind of hop explosion or out there craft brew you may be disappointed. But if your after a session beer with a little more flavour than your average commericial brew, this one is a goer.


----------



## Johann (11/6/12)

piraterum said:


> I'm a big fan of Coopers Pale & Sparkling Ale so I was looking forward to trying this one.
> 
> Tried a six pack and it's a good session beer. Nicely balanced with a decent malt flavour, bit of hop flavour and a crisp bitter finish. It kind of looks like a darker / red version of the Sparkling Ale. However, it seems to have a cleaner and more crisp finish than either of their other ales. It would go down rather nicely at a BBQ. If you're expecting some kind of hop explosion or out there craft brew you may be disappointed. But if your after a session beer with a little more flavour than your average commericial brew, this one is a goer.



You couldn't describe this beer any different, good job!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/6/12)

Pretty disappointed - I got this, based on their email that this would be a hoppier beer.

Nothing to speak of. A bit like Sparkling Ale, but with a touch of crystal and roasted malts.

Cleaner than CPA, but pretty disappointing - I really regret buying a 6 pack of it.


----------



## ekul (12/6/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Pretty disappointed - I got this, based on their email that this would be a hoppier beer.
> 
> Nothing to speak of. A bit like Sparkling Ale, but with a touch of crystal and roasted malts.
> 
> Cleaner than CPA, but pretty disappointing - I really regret buying a 6 pack of it.




where did you buy it? I've been to a few bottlos and they haven't had it


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/6/12)

Dan Murphys.

If you're in Brisbane - it's the airport one.


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/12)

Tried one of these at a mate's place on the weekend.
To me it was similar to their vintage ale but a lot more sessionable. Not totally outstanding, but perfect for a rainy winter's day.
Probably would buy a 6 pack if I see it.


----------



## dammag (13/6/12)

I bought a carton today from Dan Murphy's at Mermaid Beach, QLD.

I can't say I am overly impressed but it is certainly a nice beer to drink. I drink the Pale Ale sometimes and like it but I am not that impressed but I drink a lot of Sparkling Ale and with every mouthfull I am in heaven.

I was hoping for that heavenly feeling but I am just drinking it. Nice, clean, tasty, but just a beer.


Damian.


----------



## Hassles (6/7/12)

Dan Murphy's stock the Celebration Ale at $53+ per case.

What? Vintage Ale in smaller bottles? ? ? Cascade Brewery tried this and their customers left them in droves.

I was under the impression the (1.5L) Magnum's were only offered to Cooper's club members or similar. Even then, the costs were/are er, um, surprisingly elevated equating to $50 per half litre (less for members).

Like others here, I'll stick with the Sparkling ale. The Celebration ale looks great in the glass but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## soundawake (6/7/12)

Hassles said:


> Dan Murphy's stock the Celebration Ale at $53+ per case.
> 
> What? Vintage Ale in smaller bottles? ? ? Cascade Brewery tried this and their customers left them in droves.
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right. I don't think they had made up their mind what to do with the magnums when I spoke to them. I'm in the club so I was offered one but at $150 for a bottle I'd likely never drink? No thanks.

Time will tell what the backlash will be regarding the Vintage in smaller bottles, if in fact that's still what they're planning. Since its a strong, limited number beer they might get away with it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/12)

Its on tap at my local... B) 

And damn it is nice


----------



## GalBrew (6/7/12)

You would think it would be hoppier going by the press release, but it does hop up a bit as it get warmer. It definitley should not be served at 4degC. Cellar temp makes the world of difference. It's still a nice beer, and is as hoppy as a Cooopers gets.....baby steps......they will come round eventually.....


----------



## dicko (6/7/12)

Ok,
Has anyone had a go at a clone yet or does anyone have any thoughts/ideas on a recipe?
Cheers


----------



## Hassles (6/7/12)

soundawake said:


> Yeah you're right. I don't think they had made up their mind what to do with the magnums when I spoke to them. I'm in the club so I was offered one but at $150 for a bottle I'd likely never drink? No thanks.
> 
> Time will tell what the backlash will be regarding the Vintage in smaller bottles, if in fact that's still what they're planning. Since its a strong, limited number beer they might get away with it.


Re: smaller bottles 

- Not being familiar with the business end of brewing I can only speculate upon their reasoning but...a friend suggested that the smaller bottle 'might' have some taxation ramifications. I find this cause for thought as all the craft/microbrewers employ the smaller (333ml) bottles.


Another word on their Magnum's, if the alcohol was sufficient to maintain their beer long-term it would be a different proposal. I myself have one and am trying to decide what to do with it. hmm, mighy take it to a restaurant ;-)) heh heh heh


----------



## Fish13 (6/7/12)

got 5 in the fridge and i think it is most definitely an average beer at best. it reeks of home brew that we all brewed at least once. it just has that twang.


----------



## soundawake (6/7/12)

Yeah aroma has never been Coopers' strong suit- pale ale is the worst of them all I think. Bready and a little bit pukey. 

I still think Coopers Pale is delicious though- prob as I grew up on it. 

But it's their yeast that always give off that distinctive aroma and flavor. You definitely know a Coopers beer when you drink one


----------



## going down a hill (6/7/12)

soundawake said:


> Yeah aroma has never been Coopers' strong suit- pale ale is the worst of them all I think. Bready and a little bit pukey.
> 
> I still think Coopers Pale is delicious though- prob as I grew up on it.
> 
> But it's their yeast that always give off that distinctive aroma and flavor. You definitely know a Coopers beer when you drink one



Yeah, the biggest taste of this beer and all of their ales is their yeast. I liked the celebration ale but was not blown away by it. Their stout and dark still reign supreme for me.


----------



## Spiesy (6/7/12)

tried this the other night @ the Sail & Anchor in Perth, I thought it was quite nice. Not outrageous, but compared to some of the other shit we threw down - it was quiet nice indeed. OT, but the winner at that pub was the Feral Hop Hog, for mine.


----------



## eamonnfoley (6/7/12)

My opinion has changed after a second bottle of this stuff (wasnt too taken by the first). But now It's clicked. Its like a darker version of mountain goat steam ale. Fruity hops on a bed of crystal malt with a dry moderately bitter finish. The coopers yeast comes through as it warms up. Nicely put together. Must have been the green curry i had with the first beer that blurred my palate. If everything in this beer was amplified by 15%, this would be even better and worth keeping as a regular Coopers beer.

I love the way the Coopers yeast hangs in suspension in the glass. And you've got to respect their family owned status and resistance to being taken over (getting all proud-aussie now). Wouldnt it be nice if they bring out a few more interesting beers.


----------



## Hassles (9/7/12)

I have just received a response from my local beer (liquor) merchant and she is of the belief that the Vintage Ale is in a smaller bottle than they have previously been - damn!


----------



## sponge (9/7/12)

Picked up a 6er of this a week ago and was pretty underwhelmed by it.

Not really a bad beer, but really thought it should've had more to it.

Needed some more malty notes and there wasn't much in the way of hop flavour or aroma.

I am not sure if these were just pourly handled (not from DM's btw) or if that is their actual taste.

Would prefer to be able to try one off a fresh tap to have a better idea of what it's supposed to be like and re-assess


Sponge


----------



## Hassles (9/7/12)

I'm takin' a six-pack visiting beer fiends, I mean friends, tonight. I think from the posts here that temperature may play a very important role in the enjoyment of the Celebration Ale. I have a tendency of over-chill my beers and allow them to warm a little in the glass to an appropriate level before consumption. Perhaps I just haven't left the celebration ale warm enough - tonight will tell.


----------



## Wimmig (9/7/12)

By the pint, so it gets a little warmer than the tap serves it at my local, it's a nice beer.


----------



## yum beer (9/7/12)

I actually really enjoyed this offering....yes its not over the top hoppy, thats a good thing, its got a nice maltiness and
enjoyable level of bitterness.


No it isnt all hopped up, thats not the coopers way, it wont put too many people offside and as its only a one off it doesnt need to win over a market share.

Are they putting out a vintage ale this year?, or is this their offering....I hope there is still a Vintage to come...there always good and I look forward to getting into them.


----------



## soundawake (9/7/12)

yum beer said:


> I actually really enjoyed this offering....yes its not over the top hoppy, thats a good thing, its got a nice maltiness and
> enjoyable level of bitterness.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, the 2012 Vintage ale was released here in Adelaide last Friday. Might take a week or so for cartons to appear interstate


----------



## yum beer (9/7/12)

soundawake said:


> Yep, the 2012 Vintage ale was released here in Adelaide last Friday. Might take a week or so for cartons to appear interstate




Yeah just posted this then found thread for the vintage....may take a while to make to my area...last year took about 6 months....

must have....patience.... :angry:


----------



## ploto (5/8/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its on tap at my local... B)
> 
> And damn it is nice




Still on tap at my local and I find it quite delicious. However I did try a few six packs a month or so ago and was quite disappointed, really lacking in flavour.

Anyone care to suggest a hop schedule / ibu target?


----------



## kalbarluke (5/8/12)

I had it for the first time on tap last night and it was nice. Not amazing, but nice nonetheless. I'm not complaining though because I live in a rural area and I'm surprised they had anything other than megaswill.

As for hop schedule / ibu target I'm not sure, it was fairly bitter but not much in the way of late hops. At a guess I'd say about 35-40 ibu's. 

In terms of hop types, I'd suggest something that says stonefuit because I detected something that tasted faintly like apricot/peach. 

I also had a 150 lashes on tap and that had a more pronounced fruity/late hop taste and less bitterness.


----------



## wrath (8/8/12)

Tried both the bottled version and on tap. 

Have to say its a different beast on tap. Really opens up to release a great hop flavour. 

Did not really enjoy the bottle at all.


----------



## ploto (8/8/12)

kalbarluke said:


> As for hop schedule / ibu target I'm not sure, it was fairly bitter but not much in the way of late hops. At a guess I'd say about 35-40 ibu's.
> 
> In terms of hop types, I'd suggest something that says stonefuit because I detected something that tasted faintly like apricot/peach.



Thanks for the ideas. I'm thinking bitter to no more than 20 with PoR then play with a bit of mid to late nelson & centennial. Don't have centennial so perhaps cascade, or there's a bit of riwaka, that's a bit apricot / stonefruity.

cheers


----------



## Brewman_ (8/8/12)

I am a big fan of all Coopers Ales, but I don't see much action on the recipe DB? for ther Pale Ale, Sparkling Ale?
Fear


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/12)

They are easy ales to do. Base malt, bit of wheet, touch of xtal, and POR.


----------



## Logman (9/8/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> I am a big fan of all Coopers Ales, but I don't see much action on the recipe DB? for ther Pale Ale, Sparkling Ale?
> Fear



There is these two from AndrewQLD in case you missed them.

*Pale*
*Sparkling*


----------



## Weizguy (9/8/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> I am a big fan of all Coopers Ales, but I don't see much action on the recipe DB? for ther Pale Ale, Sparkling Ale?
> Fear


Coopers Vintage recipe, prob not too flash, but OK. Contains a 2 Coopers kit cans


----------



## stef (9/8/12)

AndrewQLD's recipes are bang on, so definitely give them a shot. I did a side by side a couple of weeks ago with a Coopers pale i bought, and one i brewed.

Colour and carb were identical. Flavour was pretty much perfect too- only thing was mine had a bit more body- i suspect i mash a little higher than coopers.


----------

